# Sticky Caulk



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

I had a problem on my last big job with caulk staying sticky,even under 2 coats of latex semi.Wondering what the cause might be.After I finished the job,the floors got sanded,ultra fine dust was all over everything.On some of the caulk lines, the dust stuck to the paint.It doesn't come off with dusting or even a damp sponge.I used BM Regal semi and BM 40 yr siliconized caulk.Thanks.​


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Weird. How long did the caulk dry before it was painted?


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

It got at least overnight to cure.I have seen unpainted caulk attract dirt before.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JonPaint said:


> It got at least overnight to cure.I have seen unpainted caulk attract dirt before.


Ok, I was thinking if it was painted too quickly, that would cause the paint not to dry properly on the caulked areas, giving you the "sticky". The BM caulk recommends a 4hr dry time before painting.


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks.Yeah I actually broke out the reading glasses and read the tiny print on the tube last night.In another thread I saw someone say something about a longer cure for higher quality caulks to prevent flashing.I wouldn't call this flashing though.I might try asking the BM folks.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

JonPaint said:


> I had a problem on my last big job with caulk staying sticky,even under 2 coats of latex semi.Wondering what the cause might be.After I finished the job,the floors got sanded,ultra fine dust was all over everything.On some of the caulk lines, the dust stuck to the paint.It doesn't come off with dusting or even a damp sponge.I used BM Regal semi and BM 40 yr siliconized caulk.Thanks.​


Shelf life issue maybe. Is there a date on the cartridge?

I had this happen before with GE caulk that I'd used many times before without any problems. I attributed it to just a bad cartridge.


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

TDTD said:


> Shelf life issue maybe. Is there a date on the cartridge?
> 
> I had this happen before with GE caulk that I'd used many times before without any problems. I attributed it to just a bad cartridge.


Thanks,I'll look at a tube.Not sure if I've ever seen a date on a tube of caulk.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JonPaint said:


> Thanks,I'll look at a tube.Not sure if I've ever seen a date on a tube of caulk.


most of them do not print the date rather a number code that equates to a date, a run and the location of the run. Like a batch # on paint lid.


----------



## JonPaint (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

